# Northern, NJ Emergency List...



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

All Northern New Jersey and Southern New York guys...let's make an emergency list, like many of the other guys on the site have made for their areas! I'll get the ball rolling...

M.K. Work and Landscaping- Snow Removal Division
Northern Bergen County, NJ
551-427-7026
Primarily Residential Plowing

Equipment:
'03 GMC Sierra 2500HD Reg. Cab Long Bed, with Fisher 8'HD MMII plow.
'06 Kawasaki 360 Prairie ATV 4x4 with Cycle Country 54" plow.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Bump- come on guys, I know there're a lot of NJ guys on here LOL!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Come on guys- lets get a list going here!:waving:


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Where are you located in North Jersey.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

90plow;409573 said:


> Where are you located in North Jersey.


Allendale area, how about you?


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Randolph in Morris County.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Serving Hudson and Bergen Counties here!


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

Chester here!


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

serving passaic county and all surrounding. 04 ram 3500 w/ 8 ft blade, and 600 lb tailgate salter. available after my accounts are clean.


----------



## PerfectProperty (Aug 29, 2006)

Perfect Property Services
Bloomingdale, NJ 07403
(973) 332 -0734

2005 HVR 10' and salter
2004 (2)Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 with 7.5'
2005 bobcat S150 with GP bucket


----------



## F&J landscaping (Oct 21, 2007)

*Snow Plowing*

Serving essex county 2007 chevy 2500hd,2004 chevy dump,91 dodge 250.


----------



## ironsales (Dec 5, 2007)

Im in Succasunna - Morris County area.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

WILL TRAVEL to NORTH NJ when its raining in the central. 

dan 7329958486
dodge 2500 meyer 7.5 
can bring mexicans(aka shovelers) if needed


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm Rockaway, NJ

No plow yet, hopefuly next year........just a Toro 826LE for now.

Oh, anyone want the AMC Theater?? Let me know, my buddy is the manager & needs someone to take care of the sidewalks. The parking lot is the Mall's problem.


----------



## CatPowerwashing (Dec 11, 2006)

Fair lawn, NJ over here 2006 dodge pick up with a 8 ft. western plow and a 26" snowblower cell (551) 486-2983 Dino


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

Like Bubba said, I'll travel North when it's raining (as usual) below the Raritan. Was born / raised in Rutherford (Bergen County). I'd be available for that area. Gimme a call! 908.461.6307.


----------



## tp property (Jan 1, 2008)

*Hey guy's Northern jersey but will travel if need be.*

Equipment:

2007 Nissan Frontier brand new 6.5' snow way plow
1990 gmc pickup 6.5 Fisher plow
1 6x10 Landscape trailer

2 Lawn tractors "new" 1 with plow the other with 42" 2 stage blower
2 10 hp. 2 stage 26" walk behinde blowers
4 5 hp single stage blowers
tons of shovels
4 walk behind spreaders
1 skid of calcium 
1/2 skid of salt

I'm willing to help out anyone who might need some help.I as well need help from time to time.I service Bergen,Passaic,Eastern Morris and some Essex county areas.

I have 3 locations 1 in w.paterson another on parsippany and 1 in elmwood park.
Licensed & Insured "I will travel if no snow in my area."

Thanks

My name is Tony
Tp Property Services.Com Llc
862-226-2182
www.tppropertyservices.com


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm in long valley GMC2500HD diesel 8'pro plus Gerry cell 908 303 1350


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

*Bump*

Bump - keeping it active


----------



## Adrian Johnston (Nov 14, 2003)

Im in Central NJ 2001 Duramax 2500 19000 miles 8.5 Meyers 10 years exp. 609-466-1793 will travel up to 4 hours away for min 8 hrs of plowing. This is the worst year here since I started. :realmad:


Meyers MIni Spreader

John Deere 510 Snow Thrower


Support your local Firefighter !!! ussmileyflag


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

This is really late, but here it is anyway:

Tom

2004.5 Dodge Ram 2500 w/8ft Western Pro-Plus Ultramount
2007 Honda Foreman 500 ES 4X4 W/52" Cycle Country Plow
Craftsman 8hp/27" cut snowblower
2 Manual salt spreaders (maybe one on the quad next year)
Myself and my guy who has worked for me for about 4 years now
973-766-6417 - cell phone #

My accounts are in northern NJ (Essex and Morris County) but I would travel to do other work.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Everything in my signature + more to come. 

Also have access to a newer skid steer & 35hp John Deere tractor if needed. 

Contact info:

Jared Kocaj
862.324.6705

J&J Landscape Management & Construction

I work in Morris, Bergen & Sussex Counties


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

Im not available for other work....but im looking for possible subs in Paramus for crowered commerical lots on rt17. Let me know your rates and if your insured. Thanks Dan


----------



## Bill's (Aug 29, 2006)

North east PA right on the border of Sussex NJ


----------



## Bigb40319 (Oct 11, 2005)

Central NJ grew up in passaic and bergan county know the area pretty well (609) 276-2260 [email protected]

05 GMC C4500 10' Sno way air flo salter
03 GMC 2500HD 8' Sno way
02 Chevy 2500HD 8' Western
04 Kubota L3130
3 snow blowers


----------

